
VQL – Data Analysis for Non-Programmers - jastr
https://getvql.com
======
jastr
VQL is a UI to explore data without writing code

Hi HN! I spent a few years working on enterprise software and noticed that a
lot of tools could be replaced by SQL queries! So I prototyped a few UI’s to
enable anyone to use SQL (a venn diagram UI where you could drag and drop
circles for joins, Mad Libs: select __(column name)__ from __(table name)__
where __(column name)__ __(>,<,=)__ __(a value)__; ).

I settled on VQL which is somewhere between IPython Notebook, Excel, and D3.

I’d love any feedback on UI/X, tech, design, anything. We’re actively
developing the product and adding features. I’d be interested in hearing your
problems and how VQL could solve them. If you’d like to try VQL, I’m happy to
set up a trial instance and get VQL to work on your problems! Email me at
jason@getvql.com.

------
EagleEye96
Yet another ad for software that is not available. The website is just
collecting email addresses. After giving my address, I got an email to confirm
my subscription to a mailing list about VQL. Chose not to join.

~~~
jastr
I would've liked to set up an instance for a Show HN, but my demo stack likely
couldn't handle it! Send me an email at jason@getvql.com and I'll send you
credentials for the demo stack.

Even better, I'll set you up with your own instance to import your own data!

